# another site finally up



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I know, everyone has their new site up. Winter over, snows have melted (WHAT snow ?!?!?), and sites are springing up like weeds.

Well I too have finally finished the revamping of mine. I've left the "general" look the same so that re-visitors (gee, I have so many returns) won't feel they took a wrong turn. 

But have added so much more. 

You are welcome to look it over, if you like, but I doubt I will take action on any "suggestions" to make it better. Glowering mistakes I'll be appreciative of being pointed out.

the major addition are the 47 town pages. Towns that I want to market. 

It's the same url as before, which is linked below in my sig. 

Thanks to all who have helped me with little tidbits here and there.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Not sure how hard this would be to do for ya, but I would change the town URLs to dashes from underscores since underscores are not seen by search engines as actual separators while dashes are.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

y.painting said:


> Not sure how hard this would be to do for ya, but I would change the town URLs to dashes from underscores since underscores are not seen by search engines as actual separators while dashes are.
> 
> Should I use underscores or hyphens in URLs? - YouTube



Thanks, find and replace is not hard. I wasn't thinking that the search engines would be sniffing the URL 's as much as title and content with some leaning towards meta description.

And once the URL's are changed, DW updates all the links. (that program does have it's blessings)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I do love the caveat, "that may change in the future, but that's the way it stands right now"


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks good Bill, Nice portfolio :thumbsup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice portfolio Bill, some bold colours in there!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yaro,

I was taking your advice and changing all underscores to dashes and making the town URL's more "search friendly".

BUT THEN, I did a test search for one of my towns, "Sharon MA wallpaper" and my name came up #1 on google already (sites been up for only 5 days) with the underscores.

Now I am afraid to change all the URL's as Google may take longer to re-list. I am thinking I need to leave well enough alone. 

thoughts ?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

You know the saying, no need to fix what is not broken.

Pat


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

daArch said:


> Yaro,
> 
> I was taking your advice and changing all underscores to dashes and making the town URL's more "search friendly".
> 
> ...


Up to you...google will reindex in a few days to weeks but if you're already ranking for all of them, don't fix what's working now!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

maybe I'll do it piecemeal 

so I won't loose EVERY town at once.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

daArch said:


> Yaro,
> 
> I was taking your advice and changing all underscores to dashes and making the town URL's more "search friendly".
> 
> ...


Bill i'm sure you know this but just to check... you did log out of Google or do the search from a different IP when you got those results?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Colour Republic said:


> Bill i'm sure you know this but just to check... you did log out of Google or do the search from a different IP when you got those results?


NO, but I asked two people - one from the middle of the country and the other on the opposite coast to search and they got similar results. 

I'm heading to the middle of this state this weekend, and you can be sure I will test further.


----------

